# How do i stop my stomach grumbling and bubbling?



## Bimboy (Mar 22, 2003)

Hi everyone,I just wondered if anyone has any ideas to stop my stomach rumbling, bubbling and growling away. Think it would stop me thinking about it if I could shut it up.Tried Spasmonal (Alverine Citrate) but it did nothing really.Appreciate any ideas. Cheers,Bimboy


----------



## SeaRay190 (Apr 25, 2003)

Does it rumble b/c you have diareah? or is it upset after a meal? you can try some aloe juice (yuk) or maybe some glutamine. i swear by this stuff!! hope it helps


----------



## Vicky19 (Mar 17, 2003)

im yet to find anything that works! ive tried aloe vera juice mixed with water and it was quite nice! this did nothing. i'm not sure WHY the stomach etc rumbles? do u? i would be interested to know why it happens.


----------



## bonniei (Jan 25, 2001)

It could be because you are hungry too. If you have been eating at irregular times then you could get hunger noises at irregular times. Try to eat meals at regular times every day for a month. And see if you get the noises at regular times - i.e when you are supposed to be hungry by your new routine. Then eating might solve the problem.


----------



## bonniei (Jan 25, 2001)

vicky-"The growling of your stomach (and intestines too) has to do with the presence of air within your gut. Your gut is a hollow tube that is lined with muscle. This muscle contracts even when you are hungry, producing waves of activity known as Migrating Myoelectric Complexes. The Cyberzine on Gastroelectrophysiology has a somwhat technical discussion of MMCs that displays a few graphs of this activity in the stomach. The term 'myoelectric' has to do with the electrical activity of contracting muscle (myo=muscle). This activity is detected by placing electrodes at different locations on or near various regions of the stomach. The procedure involves putting a tube from the mouth into the stomach, so it is not a commonly performed in people. Between meals these Migrating Myoelectric Complexes propagate along the entire length of the gut. The continued contractions of the stomach and intestines serve to keep mucus, remaining foodstuffs and bacteria from accumulating at any one site. The contractions also produce vibrations when air bubbles become trapped in the lumen. These vibrations produce the growling noises associated with hunger. "So these noises are quite normal if you are hungry so probably not much can be done about themAnother site also said the noises were produced by gases rather than air, in which case Gas-X might help it. A third site said that lack of co-ordination of the muscle contraction caused the gases to be built up with pressure and these high pressured pellets of gases passing through liquid caused the noises.There is a word for stomach noises-Borborygmus . The word was originally coined by the Ancient Greeks in an attempt to imitate the sounds their bellies made when they were hungry


----------



## Sharon6640 (Jul 20, 2001)

The thing that has helped me the most with myIBS-d and all the churning noises is by takingCaltrate 600 plus. If you check out the Overthe Counter tread and look for the posting fromLNAPE she explains it very well. It really is worth a try and seems to work for so many people.I know it has been a god send for me.Good luck.


----------



## Bimboy (Mar 22, 2003)

Thanks for the advice everyone, I'm working on the idea that if i can stop the rumbling i might be able to keep my mind off it more.


----------



## bonniei (Jan 25, 2001)

If you are worried about what people might think just say, "Looks like I am hungry" And if happens again after a lunch break you can joke, "Looks like I am hungry again!"


----------



## StressedStudent (May 3, 2003)

Bimboy,I have exactly the same thing..Stomach noises was what got me looking at this forum.I don't know if I have ibs but my problems are stomach grumbling and frequent urination.I remember someone said drinking warm 7up might help (it didn't for me) and others said camomile tea.At one stage I drank both chamomile and peppermint tea together (i.e. putting 2 teabags into the same cup)I remember this helped a bit.I not sure if they go together or not but it could be worth a try if ur on a weeklong break or something (in case something goes wrong e.g the peppermint giving u D etc..)There is also this drink called Fybogel Mebeverine which increase the bulk of ur food, but u should ask around before trying it..hope this helped,Kev


----------



## Vicky19 (Mar 17, 2003)

i take fybogel twice a day and it does wonders for my stools. its bulked them up and they are so soft i get no pain or straining when i pass them. i dont know if it stops the stomach growling though


----------

